# ***OFFICIAL*** Nate Marquardt vs Yushin Okami Pre/Post Fight **SPOILERS**



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Nate 'The Great' Marquardt fighting Yushin 'Thunder' Okami at UFC 122 in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Can't decide at the moment, this will be a great fight but i don't see either of them winning the title.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Very close fight . I'm going with Nate because I think he's more well-rounded .


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am not sure just yet. I am going to have to think about it a bit more but I am leaning torwards Marquardt.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Skillwise I say it's 50/50 but I think Nate has more power so he'll take it.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Who some other UFC fighters are picking:



> Middleweight contenders Nate 'The Great' Marquardt and Yushin Okami collide in Oberhausen, Germany, on November 13th in what has been billed as a title shot elimination match.
> 
> A slew of UFC middleweights, including current champion Anderson Silva, have given their thoughts on the fight and who they expect to win:
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Seriously do not know who to pick, but I think I will root for Okami so we can finally see A.Silva vs Okami II (mostly because I think A.Silva will come out hard against Okami to get revenge for the DQ).


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

A smart Okami will win, wrong gameplan and it's all Nate.


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

Gonna have to go with "Thunder" here. He's got great grappling and much improved wrestling. I'd imagine that training with team Quest made his wrestling even better and received some tips on how to get Nate down.

Unless Nate has improved his TDD to keep the fight on the feet, I see the same result as his match with Chael.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I used to be a big supporter of Yushin. But after a very long layoff and some exceedingly dull performances in his "comeback" all I want or expect from Okami is a fun fight to watch.

Of course I'll be rooting for him, but all I'm hoping for is a strong showing. 

It's a very tough pick at this point; Marquardt's last victory was anticlimatic, and Okami's performances have been sleep inducing. 

Obviously, Dana's rooting for Marquardt. Therefore, I will root for Okami.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Whoever has the better gameplan will win this. Hard to call but I say Okami takes this.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm going with Nate, but I'm really just hoping that it is a good exciting fight.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I think Nate should be able to keep out of the clinch and out box Okami but if he cant then Im not sure who would win. Maybe Nate can stop Okami but I think this will probably go to a decision no matter who wins. 

Decisions always leave room for tragedy, lol.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

This fight should be a real war of attrition, looking forward to it.

Prefer Okami, so will back him to win, but its painfully difficult to predict.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I hope and believe Okami wins!

But if he doesn't he should move up to LHW :thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

If Okami gets ahold of Nate he can take him down. Marquardt is much stronger, so I hope he is really working on getting out of the clinch. There is no doubt that Nate is the better striker.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

What should you do?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

*UFC Middleweights predict Marquart vs Okami*

People make the point that because Sonnen controlled Marquart so easily, that Okami can use the same plan. But, Sonnen tooled Okami also... which clearly shows that Okami is no Sonnen when it comes to takedowns and ground control.

However, that was a while ago. Both fighters have had ample time to work on the kinks. Its a shame we didnt see more of Marquart against the Trunk. We certainly saw Okami's quite superb TDD in play in the Munoz fight but no evidence of improved ground control.

Difficult to call. No idea where each fighters skills are right now. I'm going with Okami, because I like him. And him going to train with Sonnen after the beating Chael gave him?... and the way he delt with that loss??... man, he has my utmost respect.

Marquart does nothing but annoy me outside the cage. Good thing hes a bit of an animal in it.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

yep okami is nowhere near sonnes wrestling ability no offense, im very torn between this, at first i said nate, then i said okami, now im leaning back towards nnate, the big factors for me is okamis grappling and nate being at team jackson.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

I really doubt Nate is gonna come in there with the same strategy (or lack thereof) as he did in the Sonnen fight and get wrestled to death. He's gonna come in with a really good gameplan against somebody as tough as Okami. Both guys are at the top of the heap right now but I just really think Nate has the edge and will get his second title shot.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Going with Nate here.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Okami has this based on control, heart, and gameplanning. Nate is just overrated. And he'll get smoked easily by either Vitor or Silva...again.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Okami dominates on the feet with his angles, accuracy & speed. If Nate opens up with his striking, Okami takes him down, grinds him out or submits him.

Okami by decision. :thumbsup:


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm going with Nate though I put some credits down on Okami (odds were too good).

It's going to be a close one but I think Nate has the better overall game. I think Nate will be able to figure him out and take the decision.


----------



## TheBadGuy (Dec 30, 2009)

Thunder all the way. It's about time he gets a shitle tot.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Notice how respectful this crowd is not trying to crawl all over the entrants.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

If Okami comes out and actively tries to take Nate down, he wins.


I'm banking on that.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

The way I see it is Yushin dominates the fight standing with accurate and quick strikes until Marquardt starts becoming aggresive enough for easy takedowns. Yushin either TKOs him in the 3rd or wins by UD.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Still don't know who to pick!

If Okami reallt learned something from training with Sonnen...he should do the same to nate as Chael did. He can.
But on the other hand...Nate trains with a lot of world class wrestlers too.

Okami's hands are crissper imo, but Nate has more power in his hands. 

Close one on paper.

Going with Nate here in the end.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

10-9 Okami

IMO he took that round in every aspect.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

First round was very close, maybe Okami by a hair.

Second round was Marquardts though imo.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Likewise for Nate.

19-19

These guys are so evenly matched, if they fought 10 times they could split it 5 a piece.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Okami should have gotten the 1st round, Marquardt should have gotten the 2nd. 

I have no idea if that's the way the judges saw it because their point system is very different than usual.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

So far...none of them deserve the shot at Silva...

Dana could surprise them...

EDIT:
Okami should get this 29-28 or a SD.

But it wasn't the best fight though.
Being a No. 1 Contender's fight, was too much for them.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Nate is sucking and being way too passive. He just keeps backing himself into the cage then getting clinched by Okami. Dumb, really dumb, it's the 3rd round and he's still doing it.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Okami the aggressor in the 3rd but Marquardt dodging almost all his shots and got the takedown. Really don't know which way to go on this fight, neither guy impressed.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

29-28 Okami by my eyes.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Smart takedown by Nate. Could easily win him this fight.


I wish this one was 5 rounds.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Okami by Split Decision. 

1st and 3rd round goes to him. Marquardt may have gotten a takedown in the 3rd but he did literally nothing after getting it.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Hmm this is a toss up


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

AlphaDawg said:


> Okami by Split Decision.
> 
> 1st and 3rd round goes to him. Marquardt may have gotten a takedown in the 3rd but he did literally nothing after getting it.


I definitely had the 3rd for Okami, he opened up Marquardt all Nate did was take him down for 15 seconds and did no damage.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Okami!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Good decision.
No way it was a 30-28 decision, but still...good decision!

I am curious to see if Dana gives him the shot after this...not so exciting performance. :sarcastic12:


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes!!!!!!!

Joe is being a butt plug again claiming Nate could've stolen the final round with a zero damage takedown. Booooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

DAAAMN.... Anderson is going to DESTROY him....


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Marquardt is his own worst enemy...

Against Sonnen he threw a flying knee and other retarded actions giveing Sonnen easy takedowns. 

Against Okami he went for that dumb reckless guillotine in the first, let Okami be the aggressor and sat back.

Fight could have gone either way imo, did Okami even do any damage in the 3rd?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I hope Seth gets Ko'd.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I figured this fight would go either way. A bit of an underwhelming main event this was but I suppose it could have been worse.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

What a snoozefest.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

nate was even more passive than the deliberate okami, dude needs to stop choking or get out of greg jackson's camp


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

rygu said:


> I hope Seth gets Ko'd.


Bang on! :thumb02:

That Vemola has some power!
Not much technique, but brut force!


----------



## TheBadGuy (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes!!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

So happy, thought they were going to rob him of that!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

rygu said:


> I definitely had the 3rd for Okami, he opened up Marquardt all Nate did was take him down for 15 seconds and did no damage.


Marquardt was actually cut in the 2nd if I remember correctly.

Okami landed next to nothing in the 3rd but he controlled the fight. Marquardt was content to head bob out of trouble and land the odd off balanced strike...

I don't get why Marquardt was so scared of Okami's jabs and takedown in the 3rd. He should have been trying to light him up.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

limba said:


> Bang on! :thumb02:
> 
> That Vemola has some power!
> Not much technique, but brut force!


Wow i've never seen Vemola fight before i just don't like Seth. That dude is a tank at 205 my goodness. I like him.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I thought it was a decent fight.

Marquardt obviously took a passive approach to avoid being taken down, and he did a decent job. His problem is his striking was negated in the 3rd by virtue of him sucking against southpaws.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

i dont remember anything nate did besides 2 takedowns


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Wow. I figured if it went 3 that Thunder would win, but I'm a little shocked that Nate was so trigger shy.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Regardless of who wins the Belfort/Silva fight, looks like we're going to have a new middleweight champion soon. And his name is Yushin "Thunder" Okami.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Marquardt doesn't do well going backwards. Its possible he's one of those fighters like CroCop who have to be moving forwards and stalking people to light them up properly with their striking.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Okami is going to get DESTROYED by Anderson silva . i'm not impressed .


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Guymay said:


> Okami is going to get DESTROYED by Anderson silva . i'm not impressed .


Words can't express how little sense this comment makes.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I liked the fight.

I dunno about Okamis chances if he tries tonight's tactics against Silva. Clearly he is no Sonnen. And unlike Marqfart, Silva loves back-peddling and his reach is somewhat longer.

Okami is not stupid. He'll have something in mind I'm sure.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> I liked the fight.
> 
> I dunno about Okamis chances if he tries tonight's tactics against Silva. Clearly he is no Sonnen. And unlike Marqfart, Silva loves back-peddling and his reach is somewhat longer.
> 
> Okami is not stupid. He'll have something in mind I'm sure.


Silva is no Marquardt either.

Silva I think has unquestionably worse TDD than Nate does. Plus he's not as physically strong.

I think Anderson will largely be facing an uphill battle in that fight.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

YES!! So happy yushin won.


now i have to wait for pacquio to beat margarito and my day will be complete.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Wish I put some points on Okami......I *KNEW* he was gonna win.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

The UFC needs to stop marketing Marquardt as a top contender, or not give him another title eliminator for a very long time. For someone who trains with some of the best guys in the world, and claims that his most dangerous weapon is "between his ears" I've never seen a fighter that chokes so easily and comes in with such abominable gameplans. This fight showed more than anything that Marquardt is right up there with Lesnar, Hardy and Schaub as one of the most overrated fighters in the UFC.

I wasn't too impressed with Okami either. He certainly deserved the win, but I'm sure Dana White is feeling underwhelmed. That being said, Okami would be a friggin' sentinel is he would just ENGAGE. If he heightens his aggression a bit and implements the Sonnen blueprint on Silva, or Belfort, Okami will be the champ in 2011.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hmmmm well i can tell silva vs okami will be boring if silva has bad TDD


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Nate would have been a more exciting fight, but this had to happen. As a champion the defeats always linger in one's mind. As much as I'd like to say that Anderson will dominate him I think it will be a competitive matchup for all five rounds. Okami is a very resourceful fighter and if he gets into trouble he'll go for the takedown or probably fall back like Thales. 

Anderson will have to put himself into danger on the ground if he truly wants to finish him, but the best game plan is to keep it standing.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

well i cant see how yushin won that by unaniomus decision and one judge had it 30-27 yushin?? i think 1st round was 10-10, 2nd round 10-9 marquardt, 3rd round 10-10 meaning nate should have won 30-29 split decision, stupid judges


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> well i cant see how yushin won that by unaniomus decision and one judge had it 30-27 yushin?? i think 1st round was 10-10, 2nd round 10-9 marquardt, 3rd round 10-10 meaning nate should have won 30-29 split decision, stupid judges


nate did jack$hit the 3rd round besides a takedown that he did nothing with, and okami was on his feet within 10 seconds. okami was stalking nate the whole round and landed some clean jabs, he was the aggressor and had absolute octagon control.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SlowGraffiti said:


> nate did jack$hit the 3rd round besides a takedown that he did nothing with, and okami was on his feet within 10 seconds. okami was stalking nate the whole round and landed some clean jabs, he was the aggressor and had absolute octagon control.


nate had a few good punches in and a takedown is wortha lot usually on the scorecard, yushin had soft jabs only, nate also hit yushin with a bug right in the 2nd round and took him down twice, yushins first round was his best because he had 1 takedown which was his only one for the entire match


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

being the aggressor is a big factor on the scorecards, which yushin was doing the whole 3rd round. based on prior judging, they are mostly not going to give it to the guy who is continously backpeddling and looks more gassed.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Okami could possibly beat Vitor but Andy would beat that ass again. Okami was getting tooled in their first fight and Andy has made bigger strides than him skill wise since.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i believe that upkick dq was bullshit, they need to change the knees on the ground rule,the upkick from the ground rule and the 6-12 elbow rule


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

osmium said:


> Okami could possibly beat Vitor but Andy would beat that ass again. Okami was getting tooled in their first fight and Andy has made bigger strides than him skill wise since.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i believe that upkick dq was bullshit, they need to change the knees on the ground rule,the upkick from the ground rule and the 6-12 elbow rule


I think kicks/knees off your back should be legal and 12-6 elbows as well but not knees or kicks from the top fighter because those are really dangerous and much harder to defend than standing ones. A rule is a rule but even Okami said he considers that fight to be a loss because he did get his ass kicked.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

osmium said:


> I think kicks/knees off your back should be legal and 12-6 elbows as well but not knees or kicks from the top fighter because those are really dangerous and much harder to defend than standing ones. A rule is a rule but even Okami said he considers that fight to be a loss because he did get his ass kicked.


i think you should be able to kick from your back, it gives you a chance to attack off your back and if you have a jon fitch just laying and praying on you you can hurt him or get back up, and knees on the ground everyone just wants to use.


----------



## dtreidjr (Oct 15, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> well i cant see how yushin won that by unaniomus decision and one judge had it 30-27 yushin?? i think 1st round was 10-10, 2nd round 10-9 marquardt, 3rd round 10-10 meaning nate should have won 30-29 split decision, stupid judges


1115 posts on www.MMAFORUM.com and you've never heard of the 10 point must system?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dtreidjr said:


> 1115 posts on www.MMAFORUM.com and you've never heard of the 10 point must system?


go back in your hole where you belong


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Im a huge Nate fan but GOD DAMN WHAT WAS HIS PROBLEM!?

Everytime Nate actually TRIED TO MOUNT AN OFFENSE HE WAS SUCCESSFUL but the dude just refused to take any chances.

I know he was worried about the takedown but damn dude. Okami was shit aswell. Neither guy deserves a title fight. Yushin for being unable to do anything with a guy who wouldnt even fight back most of the fight, and Nate doesnt either because he can't get his head out of his ass.

I hope Jackson sits down with Nate and really helps him straighten himself out. 2 fights in a row now Nate has been a different fighter than he used to be.

It's probably a good thing he isn't getting T-Shot yet because with attitudes and gameplans like that he would KTFO QUICK.

I love ya Nate but sort this crap out before your next fight PLEASE.

Alos this card was kinda shitty.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i think if sonnen is back in time he should get it instead of yushin since that was very very crap and unimpressive, AS will laugh at Yushin and Yusihin will get KTFO


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

I had Nate winning the 1st 2 rounds. I enjoyed the fight, even though it wasn't a slug fest.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

A good number of Yushin fights are similar in nature. It's just the way he fights. Very resourceful in mixing his jabs, getting takedowns, and maintaining control. 

I've always wanted Anderson to get his rematch and I'm very sure he does too. It's not gonna be an easy fight as everybody expects. Anderson will have to fight very intelligently for all five rounds and not fall into the crafty veteran's tricks. But man fighting out of Quest was a very smart thing to do.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i think if sonnen is back in time he should get it instead of yushin since that was very very crap and unimpressive, AS will laugh at Yushin and Yusihin will get KTFO


Errrm no , styles make fights Nate made it difficult for the TD hence why Okami used striking more so later on , Anderson isnt known for TD defence and Okami has taken him down in the past Until Silva ended it with a cheap shot which in my book is a legit loss. Also Sonnen was supposed to get KTFO as were Maia and Leites but Anderson is prone to brain farts so who knows , Anderson looks good vs come forward strikers eg Forrest , Okami is a strong judo / wrestler so please think before you post dribble and spell his name right :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

***** de Amigo said:


> Errrm no , styles make fights Nate made it difficult for the TD hence why Okami used striking more so later on , Anderson isnt known for TD defence and Okami has taken him down in the past Until Silva ended it with a cheap shot which in my book is a legit loss. Also Sonnen was supposed to get KTFO as were Maia and Leites but Anderson is prone to brain farts so who knows , Anderson looks good vs come forward strikers eg Forrest , Okami is a strong judo / wrestler so please think before you post dribble and spell his name right :thumb02:


really he is a good judo/wrestler? because he took nate down once, thats it, sonnen took him down for the whole match, and leites and maias TD attempts were easily shrugged off by silva so that shows how much you know


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

***** de Amigo said:


> Errrm no , styles make fights Nate made it difficult for the TD hence why Okami used striking more so later on , Anderson isnt known for TD defence and Okami has taken him down in the past Until Silva ended it with a cheap shot which in my book is a legit loss. Also Sonnen was supposed to get KTFO as were Maia and Leites but Anderson is prone to brain farts so who knows , Anderson looks good vs come forward strikers eg Forrest , Okami is a strong judo / wrestler so please think before you post dribble and spell his name right :thumb02:


Although a cheap shot, knocking someone out your own guard with a kick is ******* sick.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> really he is a good judo/wrestler? because he took nate down once, thats it, sonnen took him down for the whole match, and leites and maias TD attempts were easily shrugged off by silva so that shows how much you know


you obviously never saw the sonnen/okami fight because the majority of it was standing because okami would get straight back up unlike every one else.

And not to menion sonnen is one of the best wrestlers in the game so it wouldn't matter if sonnen took him down the entire match.

also maias and leites wrestling is pure garbage. but maias is getting better.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> well i cant see how yushin won that by unaniomus decision and one judge had it 30-27 yushin?? i think 1st round was 10-10, 2nd round 10-9 marquardt, 3rd round 10-10 meaning nate should have won 30-29 split decision, stupid judges


I honestly question the scope at which you watch fights. Yushin controlled the whole fight where as Nate spent his time backing up and scratching his ass on the cage. Yushin wins this fight on octagon control alone, considering neither person's takedowns led to submission attempts or damage. Yushin controlled the striking in all three rounds


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i think if sonnen is back in time he should get it instead of yushin since that was very very crap and unimpressive, AS will laugh at Yushin and Yusihin will get KTFO


Why should the guy who just got busted for steroids get an immediate title shot after he is done with his suspension? Cheaters shouldn't prosper!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I honestly question the scope at which you watch fights. Yushin controlled the whole fight where as Nate spent his time backing up and scratching his ass on the cage. Yushin wins this fight on octagon control alone, considering neither person's takedowns led to submission attempts or damage. Yushin controlled the striking in all three rounds


Actually Octagon control dose not take scoring priority over striking. I think his opinion is with-in the scope of reality.

Nate gave ring control up most of the fight but I felt he had more significant striking or landed the harder strikes in the third. Although I think Okami might have landed more but it was mostly the jab and I think maybe one or two power shots. Power shots and the TD could have won nate the round.

I see how the fight could be scored for either fighter TBH although I thought Okami did more damage accumulatively. I was sure Okami won the first round but after that it was too close to tell. 

I have no issue with the outcome but the fight was anticlimactic, styles make fights I guess but I didnt see anyone dig deep to put the other guy away so thats a little disappointing.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

In truth, neither fighter really stepped up and gave the impression of the 'number one contender', but someone has to go on.

I think everyone is forgetting that Silva has to go through Belfort first before fighting one of these guys, and that is no academic outcome I can tell you.

IF, Okami were to fight Silva, I'm sure he could take him down with some effort. He wouldn't do it with the same ease as Chael, but I don't think he'd be as susceptible to submission.

Silva would probably KO him though.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

Man...Marquardt lost that fight more than Okami won it. What a stupid gameplan. Not only did he sacrifice octagon control the whole fight, but he surrendered aggression to Okami as well and that was a death sentence.

And as I was sitting there I'm thinking...these guys want to fight silva? Marquardt would get absolutely wrecked, the dude chokes in number 1 contender fights, so I don't want to even see him in a championship fight. Why would Marquardt abandon what got him where he is in the first place? Maybe uh Greg Jackson?

Marquardt is a dumbass and just lost a fan.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Great win for Yushin :thumb02:

He's going to have a belt around his waist very soon guys :thumbsup:

First Japanese MW Champion^^ Sounds GREAT!!! 



UFC_OWNS said:


> well i cant see how yushin won that by unaniomus decision and one judge had it 30-27 yushin?? i think 1st round was 10-10, 2nd round 10-9 marquardt, 3rd round 10-10 meaning nate should have won 30-29 split decision, stupid judges


Glad you aren't a Jusge Own haha^^

You can argue that the first was a draw, but the third was all Yushin. What did Nate do to win? Yushin went after him the whole fight!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Great win for Yushin :thumb02:
> 
> He's going to have a belt around his waist very soon guys :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


lol but i thought takedowns score a lot of points thgats why i said round 3 could have been draw, anyways i just want vitor to get murderised now


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> lol but i thought takedowns score a lot of points thgats why i said round 3 could have been draw, anyways i just want vitor to get murderised now


They do, but not when the other guy get's back up after 10 sec. And it was only one TD in the third.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> They do, but not when the other guy get's back up after 10 sec. And it was only one TD in the third.


well should eh vs andy, he needs to have way better wrestling since he only got nate down once in that whole fight and we know AS will laugh if yushin tries to hit him, their last fight yushin got Koed by an upkick which should be legal and AS got dqed.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> well should eh vs andy, he needs to have way better wrestling since he only got nate down once in that whole fight and we know AS will laugh if yushin tries to hit him, their last fight yushin got Koed by an upkick which should be legal and AS got dqed.


But Silva is a totally different fighter. Nate got excellent Wrestling his own.. Silva however is a guy with zero TDD. If Yushin get's close (wich he will) then Anderson spends the rest of the round on his back, just like in the Sonnen fight.

And he won't submit such an outstanding grappler like Yushin from his back. No way that's going to happen.

I believe he would lose a decision or KO Yushin on the beginning of a round, like the fourth round in the Sonnen fight.

Yushin is the second worst matchup for Silva at MW right now by far.


----------



## dtreidjr (Oct 15, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> go back in your hole where you belong


Is that like Fosters?

"Australian for "You're right. I don't know what I'm talking about."" lol


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dtreidjr said:


> Is that like Fosters?
> 
> "Australian for "You're right. I don't know what I'm talking about."" lol


no its australian for your a poofta and noone likes you


----------

